# 85 to 88 Meyers plow frame for sale



## sail24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Selling My 86 Toyota. I transfered the plow to my 92 Toyota. So the 86 frame is for sale. Asking $125.00.


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

where are you located? I have and 88 4x4 and was looking to rig a plow up for it. Email me at [email protected]

Also how big was the plow you were using? And how did the truck work for you?


----------



## pondguy22 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Meyer to toyota plow frame for sale*



sail24;202587 said:


> Selling My 86 Toyota. I transfered the plow to my 92 Toyota. So the 86 frame is for sale. Asking $125.00.


Still got that frame?


----------

